# Gruppen auflösen



## Lukasz (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Ich stehe gerad vor einem Problem, und weis mir nicht zu helfen. Habe das PSE4. 

Heute habe ich von einem Designer eine PSD bezogen, die einen Style für meine neue HP beinhalten soll. Doch anstatt ebenen sind Gruppen vorhanden. Hatte zuvor sowas noch nie. Nun wollt ich die PSD in teile aufteilen (für die HTML umsetzung), doch leider bring ich es nicht hin die Gruppen in ebenen aufzulösen.

Ist das überhaupt möglich?

Grüsse Lukasz!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Januar 2006)

Hi,
also normalwerweise geht das über strg+shift+g, nur kann es sein das die Funktion Gruppieren in PSE grundsätzlich nicht vorhanden ist und du deshalb diese Ebenen nicht entgrupiert bekommst. Habe PSE bisher nur einmal auf und gleich wieder zugemacht als ich so gewisse Dinge gesehen habe  . Soll jetzt keine Bewertung des Programmes sein, gibt bestimmt User für die das das richtige ist.

Gruß


----------

